# what is his color ?



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

If i'm not mistaken, silver bays have silver or flaxen manes & tails, not black. He looks like a regular old bay to me with possible tovero markings.


----------



## kuusou (Jul 27, 2011)

I don't see any tovero in him, guessing on sabino ore splash. Whats confusing me is the bay colored leg and how light he is in his base color. All bays I've seen have been darker in color with black legs. His tail is 2 colored but don't know yet if it's baby flaxen ore not.


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

Theres something going on looks like the tips of his hair is silver ticked sure is a furry little beast our mini gets real fuzzy like that too what ever color your guy is very cute.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Tovero is not a gene. Tovero is a cobination of "overo" genes (splash, frame, dominant white, etc.) and tobiano.

Your little guy does not look silver to me.


----------



## kuusou (Jul 27, 2011)

I know, but he is an overo. Don't think he's a silverbay either but at the same time he does not look like a regular bay.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

His colour does not make me think silver bay. However, his eyelashes do. Minis are just awesome lol.


----------



## kuusou (Jul 27, 2011)

Chiilaa: yeah his eyelashes is another mystery  His lashes and leg make it looks like he's silver but his mane makes it not :/ He's a hard one ^^ 
When he arrives I'll gonna do a color test on him to see if hes silver ore what he now could be


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Oh & also, the light color in his tail could very well just be a trait passed on from his dam being a pinto  The light tips on the ends of his mane are definitely baby bleaching. My bay filly's mane l& tail ooked almost brown in her first year.


----------



## kuusou (Jul 27, 2011)

I agree about his mane,I think his tail might be two colored either because baby flaxen ore that he is sabino/splash. Like I said whats confuse me is that he is such light bay in color and that his leg also is bay and not black.
And the white eyelashes. But he might look totally different in color irl.


----------



## balky cheeky charmer (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi he looks bay to me x


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Just throwing this out there, he could possibly be wild bay, but you won't know until he is in his adult color...


----------



## kuusou (Jul 27, 2011)

NdAppy said:


> Just throwing this out there, he could possibly be wild bay, but you won't know until he is in his adult color...


He's 1½ year and in summer coat so think it is his adult color on the pics.
Can I test him to see if he's wild bay ? He looks more like a wild bay than a regular bay after lookin just at pictures.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

There is no test for wild bay.


----------



## notfartofall (Sep 8, 2011)

off subject but imma steal him hes soo cute !!! <3


----------



## kuusou (Jul 27, 2011)

He looks like a real sweetheart and he's staying right here when he's arrive 
People have already asked if he will stay as stallion cuz they want to breed there mares with him


----------



## kuusou (Jul 27, 2011)

He arrived today  Still confused over what color he has.


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

I say the silver bay is spot on.


----------



## kuusou (Jul 27, 2011)

Did cut him a little today, and I this the breeder was right that he is silver dapple with mixed mane


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Sorry, but you can't used a shaved coat to determine a horses color. It distorts the horse's color and can make them look like something they are not.


----------



## kuusou (Jul 27, 2011)

Maybe but can at the same time tell hat he's not. Now clipped he shows that he's not chestnut or regular bay, and either is he bay roan so think the clipping make it easier to figure out his color.


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

NdAppy said:


> Sorry, but you can't used a shaved coat to determine a horses color. It distorts the horse's color and can make them look like something they are not.



Ahhh this is so true I have a friend who rescued an arab halter mare and they had her clipped so short I swear she looked pink was such an odd looking color I imagine the chestnut and pink skin. reminded you of pepto bismol on hooves.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

kuusou said:


> Maybe but can at the same time tell hat he's not. Now clipped he shows that he's not chestnut or regular bay, and either is he bay roan so think the clipping make it easier to figure out his color.


Bays can and do look grey-ish when clipped. They have two toned hair shafts. 

Once again, body clipping a horse is _not_ going to give you a correct idea of a horse's color.


----------

